# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  How to repair a corrupt FPT file?

## laurentulven

I have a corrupt FPT file that I cannot repair. The DBF that is associated with it has 52 records of information. Ive pin-pointed where the corrupted fields are. I have a memo field with the name mplacement. There are exactly 4 so called corrupted records in the mplacement field.  The corruption starts at record 18. Records 18  21 seem to be the corrupted ones. Records 1  17 seem to display information correctly. When I export the information from this DBF into an XLS, it only goes to record 17 and then quits, leaving the rest of the records out. When I open the FPT with a Hex Editor, the data displayed ends with record 17, like there is no more data.

Heres the tricky part. When I open the application and go into 4 records (other than the 4 corrupted ones) and enter data into that mplacement memo field, it magically fixes the FPT and I dont get the Error 41, Memo file is missing or invalid anymore.  When I open the FPT back up in a Hex Editor, it shows me records 1  17 and my newly added data for the 4 entries at the bottom. I still cant seem to recover all of the data from the memo field from records 18  52. Ive got backups (at the time of corruption) of the DBF and FPT so I can try anything. Any help is much appreciated.

----------


## jeroennetters

Try opening the .dbf file in Excel or other program that supports opening the .dbf format.

Once opened in Excel you should be able to view the file, delete any "bad data", and resave to a new name (with the .dbf extension).

Also possible to create a new table with the structure of the old table, append records from the old to the new. May salvage records until the corruption is encountered.

Another methods contains referred link and might be effective in case manual ways cant help, look below

http://www.filerepairforum.com/forum...-power-failure - a lot of different opinions and solutions connected with databases
https://dbf.recoverytoolbox.com/ - Recovery Toolbox for DBF - paid software, but it has very high percent of success restoration .dbf files and free demo version

----------


## SpywareDr

> https://dbf.*recoverytoolbox.com*/ - Recovery Toolbox for DBF - paid software, but it has very high percent of success restoration .dbf files and free demo version


*RecoveryToolbox.com* > *EULA - End User License Agreement*


> This Electronic End User License Agreement - EULA (the Agreement) is a legal agreement between *you* (either an individual or an entity), the licensee, and *Recovery Toolbox*, Inc. (the Licensor) ...
> ...
> Miscellaneous.
> 
> 7.1. Governing Law; Jurisdiction and Venue.
> 
> This Agreement shall be governed by and construed and enforced in accordance with the laws of the *Russian Federation* without reference to conflicts of law rules and principles.
> 
> You agree to the exclusive jurisdiction of the courts of the *Russian Federation* for any claim or cause of action ...
> ...

----------

